# New York police take precautions after purported al Qaeda threat



## Franko (11 Aug 2007)

Nothing mentioned at all in the Canadian press at all. One of the largest cities in the world, victim of 911 and other attacks...and it doesn't even hit the radar here.       :

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/08/11/terror.chatter/index.html



> *New York police take precautions after purported al Qaeda threat*
> 
> NEW YORK (CNN) -- New York police officers screened vehicles Saturday near Wall Street with radiation detection devices as "a precautionary measure" after an unconfirmed Web report about a possible radiological attack on U.S. cities.
> art.nypd.threat.cnn.jpg
> ...



Yeah...so was the threat of the hijacking of jet plains.

Interesting times we live in...let's hope nothing happens.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2007)

Flicking through the channels, I just saw that on A Channel.


----------



## Franko (11 Aug 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Flicking through the channels, I just saw that on A Channel.



That's where I saw it too.

Pretty sad that a small station like that picked it up and nothing from the bigger cats did.

Regards


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Aug 2007)

last night befoer I went to bed this made the news, and it is still front page on the Aussie MSN page.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Aug 2007)

Lets hope nothing happens with this. I never even seen it on t.v. here either.


----------



## wildman0101 (11 Aug 2007)

shows ya whos on the ball..cheers
                                 regards..
                                       scoty b


----------

